# Zpool 'zboot' not automatically mounted at boot



## torlik (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello,

I have 2 zpool: zboot and zroot.


```
# zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
zboot  3.97G   120M  3.85G         -     0%     2%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
zroot  2.72T  3.73G  2.72T         -     0%     0%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
```

zroot is correctly mounted at boot but zboot is not. I have to import it manualy.

`zpool import -f zboot`

Configuration is defined like:

```
# zfs get mountpoint zboot/boot
NAME        PROPERTY    VALUE       SOURCE
zboot/boot  mountpoint  /zboot      local

# ls -l /boot
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  10 Mar  3 09:32 /boot -> zboot/boot
```



```
# zdb -C
zboot:
    version: 5000
    name: 'zboot'
    state: 0
    txg: 102562
    pool_guid: 9397937997242648706
    hostid: 4236879901
    hostname: 'passtek'
    com.delphix:has_per_vdev_zaps
    vdev_children: 1
    vdev_tree:
        type: 'root'
        id: 0
        guid: 9397937997242648706
        children[0]:
            type: 'mirror'
            id: 0
            guid: 16666404047457624689
            metaslab_array: 38
            metaslab_shift: 25
            ashift: 9
            asize: 4290248704
            is_log: 0
            create_txg: 4
            com.delphix:vdev_zap_top: 35
            children[0]:
                type: 'disk'
                id: 0
                guid: 17481411527911254024
                path: '/dev/gpt/zboot0'
                whole_disk: 1
                create_txg: 4
                com.delphix:vdev_zap_leaf: 36
            children[1]:
                type: 'disk'
                id: 1
                guid: 9853978370786660899
                path: '/dev/gpt/zboot1'
                whole_disk: 1
                create_txg: 4
                com.delphix:vdev_zap_leaf: 37
    features_for_read:
        com.delphix:hole_birth
        com.delphix:embedded_data
zroot:
    version: 5000
    name: 'zroot'
    state: 0
    txg: 127068
    pool_guid: 16862237902777128711
    hostid: 4236879901
    hostname: 'passtek'
    com.delphix:has_per_vdev_zaps
    vdev_children: 1
    vdev_tree:
        type: 'root'
        id: 0
        guid: 16862237902777128711
        create_txg: 4
        children[0]:
            type: 'mirror'
            id: 0
            guid: 9002295676832801877
            metaslab_array: 38
            metaslab_shift: 34
            ashift: 9
            asize: 2996290977792
            is_log: 0
            create_txg: 4
            com.delphix:vdev_zap_top: 35
            children[0]:
                type: 'disk'
                id: 0
                guid: 459132524406029092
                path: '/dev/gpt/zroot0'
                whole_disk: 1
                create_txg: 4
                com.delphix:vdev_zap_leaf: 36
            children[1]:
                type: 'disk'
                id: 1
                guid: 6121348749827607563
                path: '/dev/gpt/zroot1'
                whole_disk: 1
                create_txg: 4
                com.delphix:vdev_zap_leaf: 37
    features_for_read:
        com.delphix:hole_birth
        com.delphix:embedded_data
```


`# grep zfs /etc/rc.conf
zfs_enable="YES"`

I hope I give you enough  information to help me on this issue.

Thanks


----------



## torlik (Mar 11, 2017)

I have tried to set canmount:


```
# zfs set canmount=on mountpoint=/zboot zboot/boot
```

after a reboot:


```
# zfs get all zboot | grep mount
cannot open 'zboot': dataset does not exist
```


Do you have an idea?


----------



## Vincent See (Jun 21, 2018)

I have this problem as well.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 21, 2018)

That is not supposed to work. The boot partition must be a freebsd-boot partition: WIKI


----------

